# TVApps - WebSite? AppStore? Other?



## Earl Bonovich

I had this discussion with a group of DBSTalkers last week... but now I wanted to have it with everyone....

For DIRECTV TVApps... where do you go to find, setup, and configure TVApps?

Do you use the Website? http://tvapps.directv.com
(Did you even know there was a website?)

Do you use the AppStore from the TVApps Dock ?

Do you use both of them?

Why do you use the method that you use... what can be done to either method to improve them?

Would you be intrested in using a 3rd parties website, to setup and add TVApps to your setup... (This would be done via secure method, that your DIRECTV credentials would only be communicated with DIRECTV)

Please be blunt, honest, detailed... this is your chance to give your feedback on how to make it easier to use TVApps.


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH

It won't let me sign into the apps website and it never has. I access them via the AppStore on the TV Dock which is quite slow. I have a few apps setup that I look at a few times a week. I would be in favor of a 3rd party website if it actually let me sign in.


----------



## Frank5575

I occasionally use the AppStore. I haven't used it in quite a while because it was painfully slow. Has this improved?

BTW I didn't know there WAS a website


----------



## fluffybear

While I have used both the Website and the AppStore, I prefer the AppStore as I consider it to be more convenient.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I've used the App Store, it's there when I want it, right on the TV.


----------



## ffemtreed

I honestly gave up on using TVapps awhile ago because they took SO long to load. It also only worked 1/2 of the time when it did load. I always used the TVapps dock to add new apps to the menu. 

I do still use it every now and then when I want to check the weather or sports scores, but other than that its more of a pain to use than it is to just get up and log onto my computer. 

I would love a custom app that would allow access to Netflix streaming!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Use the website and the Appstore. 

While it's actually nice having those choices, and each brings some value to the table, I don't see this as a frequent maintenance function.

Once you choose and set them up, only minor changes/additions/deletions tend to be needed.

Given that..the secure 3rd party website would seem to be best for the initial setup....and keep the app store.


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH

We need more and better apps too!


----------



## kfcrosby

TV apps ? When and where did this come from and how would I have known ???


----------



## Earl Bonovich

RawisTheGameHhH said:


> We need more and better apps too!


Most certainly and with some new tools and features for developers to use coming this year... my goal is that soon, that will not be an issue.


----------



## speedcouch

I downloaded the free DirecTV (dvr scheduler) ap for my Droid as soon as it came out. Thing works like a charm and it SO much faster than logging into DirecTV on the computer to schedule a recording. That takes SO long. Use the ap on the Droid all the time and it's never let me down.

Cheryl


----------



## gully_foyle

I tried TV Apps in beta. Very very slow and buggy store then. When I finally got the apps, they seemed pretty lame. And really, with smartphones, ipod touch and etc, who needs apps on a TV?

So, put me down for "tried that and gave it up as a bad idea."


----------



## barryb

I always use the DirecTV app store.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Tried them and stopped - they were way too slow. It's quicker for me (HR20-700) to go to my laptop than to get the weather radar from TV Apps.

Great idea, but way too slow.

To the poll - the "AppStore" is also painfully slow and essentially unusable.


----------



## RyanX

On the rare occasion that I use it, I use the App store. The apps are so slow to load that they are not really useful. I used to look at the weather radar, but it is much easier to look that up on my ipod touch.


----------



## NASCR2424

I used the app store, but rarely pull the apps up because they are slowwwwwwwwww


----------



## Earl Bonovich

gully_foyle said:


> I tried TV Apps in beta. Very very slow and buggy store then. When I finally got the apps, they seemed pretty lame. And really, with smartphones, ipod touch and etc, who needs apps on a TV?
> 
> So, put me down for "tried that and gave it up as a bad idea."


Have you tried it lately? No so much the store (As we are going to improve it's performance), but the TVApps / Dock itself?

Even though I have my smartphone typically close to me, I now almost a nightly basis (and multiple time a night), hit the right arrow so I can keep up with the current score on the WhiteSox.

And it is pretty darn close in speed to using the smartphone (overall between time to wake up the smartphone, navigate to the app, wait for it's refresh)

Give it another shot.


----------



## Directvlover

speedcouch said:


> I downloaded the free DirecTV (dvr scheduler) ap for my Droid as soon as it came out. Thing works like a charm and it SO much faster than logging into DirecTV on the computer to schedule a recording. That takes SO long. Use the ap on the Droid all the time and it's never let me down.
> 
> Cheryl


This is not the kind of app this survey is asking about.


----------



## Grydlok

The apps a boring.
Everything is old and I can't use the website because it won't log me in.


----------



## Go Beavs

I use both.

I use the app store for convenience mostly. I have to agree with others about its speed though: Slow.

If I find stuff I want on both my receivers I usually use the website so I can copy/add to both receivers from one place.

I would use a third part site for configuration as long as it remained secure.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

I tried the apps in the past. The painfully slow load times made me wonder why anyone would use them. As others have said, its much faster and easier for me to use a computer to find the same or similar information. 

Until I saw this thread, I did not know there was an app web site.


----------



## MartyS

This is one feature that I don't use at all. I find the information slow and kludgy to get to, even on my HR24. I also, don't see too much that interests me there that I can't get faster and easier on my iPhone.


----------



## hobbes

Hey Earl-

I've used both the Web site and the AppStore. I find the Web site to be much quicker, and use it as my preferred method.

I use the AppStore more for checking what is new, but I would still go back to the Web site to load something I want on both of my HR20s.

I'd be curious to see how a 3rd party site differed from DirecTV's set up.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Earl,
You asked, "Have you tried it lately?".

In fact, I did try it last night and it didn't work at all. I get the blue pop-up and then nothing happens. (on both of my HR20-700's, both have good internet connections)


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball

I have tried to use TV Apps on my R22, with it being connected directly from router to receiver, and it always says "TV Apps is still initializing, please try again later. (301)" This has been going on now for about 3 weeks, and I do every CE.


----------



## drx792

I use the website. If I used the app store I'd be sitting for at least a month waiting for it to load.


----------



## SEAKevin

Apps are not something I feel that I need on my television. I actually didn't know about the Apps site until I viewed this thread, but I have experimented with the app that comes with NFL Sunday Ticket for fantasy team tracking. I no longer use the DirecTV app because I can get real time fantasy football info faster on my laptop.

Today I browsed through the other apps on the Apps site and don't think I would really have a need for any of them on my television.


----------



## RD in Fla

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Earl,
> You asked, "Have you tried it lately?".
> 
> In fact, I did try it last night and it didn't work at all. I get the blue pop-up and then nothing happens. (on both of my HR20-700's, both have good internet connections)


My experience exactly. Have never worked for me on 2 HR20-700s an H21 and H24.


----------



## TBlazer07

I accidentally use Apps because I constantly hit the right-arrow button in error. :lol: Drives me nuts, wish I could disable it.

Other then that I really have no use for them. They are slow and for the most part intrusive and there are lots of other places to obtain the same information faster, nicer looking and not blocking my TV watching. It's just a gimmick for me.


----------



## B Newt

A bar that I go to has H2? receivers and TV Apps doesn't work on any of the 5 receivers.


----------



## nn8l

I use it somewhat. It is faster than it used to be, but I still find that it doesn't always come up for me.


----------



## MKAM

Don't use it because R15's don't access the internet!


----------



## HDTVFreak07

When I'm on the computer at the moment, I'd visit the web site (like right now). When I'm on TV, once in a while I would use the TV's appstore. Lately, the apps seems to be working much faster than it ever did. I'm happy now.


----------



## badger04

I actually like the aps, and use them a lot, especially when there is severe weather, weather radar, and forecast. I also use them for sports scores and traffic. Is it slow, at times it is, however I not excepting everything to be perfect. http://www.dbstalk.com/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## sarhaynes

ffemtreed said:


> I honestly gave up on using TVapps awhile ago because they took SO long to load. It also only worked 1/2 of the time when it did load. I always used the TVapps dock to add new apps to the menu.
> 
> I do still use it every now and then when I want to check the weather or sports scores, but other than that its more of a pain to use than it is to just get up and log onto my computer.
> 
> I would love a custom app that would allow access to Netflix streaming!


This was my experience also. They are slow and I honestly could look information up by either by going to weather channel interactive or going to my laptop to lookup a sports score. I did try the Flickr App, but it too was slow and I could just as easily get my pictures via MediaShare.

Then there was having to explain how to use all this to my wife...:grin:


----------



## HCN3

I have tried on three different occasions and network configurations to get TVApps to work for me. I added the apps via the website because I could never get them to pop up on my receivers (HR22 and HR20). I am now getting the TVApps still initializing (301) error on both receivers. At my dad's house (HR23) his TVApps popped right up after starting network services. I would like to have a definitive answer on whether or not Network Services need to start in order for TVApps to work. I have no problems with viewing ON Demand or VOD content. Those internet features work fine for me.


----------



## webhype

use the AppStore and use TVApps all the time for the NOAA Weather Radar, forecasts and the MLB app, even the Local Traffic app is not bad. I don't have a problem with response time, it seems to be reasonable.

Yea, a laptop is more convienent to get this info - IF IT IS POWERED ON. 

Like that TVApps are only a left arrow away if I am watching TV.


----------



## keith_benedict

The TVApps are too slow on my HR20-700. Perhaps on the newer boxes they are faster? I usually have my iPhone within reach rather than using TVApps.


----------



## nydave

i may have read this and i am replying in error but if this is in regard to the directv app where you can schedule recordings, i have a couple of complaints about it. one would have the guide tie into the guide you have in your favorites or the ability to remove channels that you dont want to see on the apps. the apps is not very stable as it will jump from screen to screen for no apparent reason. very hard to use the mobile scheduler in this current state. i am using the iphone 4. sorry if i replied in error on this subject.


----------



## jtbell

To be honest, I set them up one night just because I was bored, and have not looked at them again. I used the AppStore and did not know about the website. 

Frankly, the apps I got weren't very exciting, and I would happily give up the technology to get more HD.


----------



## matt

I had no idea there was a website. I have only used it for when I am too lazy to get on the computer and see what the temp is outside.

If it is coming along and there are a bunch of apps, I think it might be right up my alley. Especially if they made one that told me if I had an email in my google mailbox like google notifier does I would probably wear out the right button.


----------



## alm

I've used both the appstore and the website but prefer the website. Like others have said, access using the appstore tends to be slow. I rarely use either now other than to see if there are any new apps. I have my preferred apps in the doc, local weather, weather radar that I check before going bike riding to see if I'm going to get wet or fried by the sun here in the southeast. They come up with reasonable speed on both My H24 and HR23.


----------



## Inches

I have used both but the run too slow and I don't find the apps too useful, I get better results off of apps from the iPhone. That being said, I do fine the app for the iPhone to program the DVR I find quite useful and I use it all the time.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

I use the App Store. If I waited to do it online, I'd forget and do something else.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

I use both on my HR20-700. I'd use it on my HR24-500 too, if apps worked for me on my 24. Still waiting on the fix.


----------



## hobie346

I would use it if it worked on my system. I've only seen it work three times in the past two years. All I see are error messages (301 is the most common).


----------



## Earl Bonovich

If you get a 301... Try this:

- Run a system test, to see if youi get any network errors
- Run the network services connect-now.. (No, Network Servivces and TVApps are NOT the same, and a failed network services doesn't necessarily mean no TVApps. They share a common system, that the network services test will reset and setup)
- Reboot the box and wait about 30 minutes before trying TVApps again.


----------



## soetart

Earl,

I have to agree with the others who view TVApps as a novelty at best. I've tinkered with them a couple of times but for the most part they are less convenient than pulling up similar information from either a laptop, smartphone or a device like an iPod Touch.

IMO, I would much rather see DirecTV concentrate their efforts on things like TVAnywhere which would allow me to watch my D* programming from anywhere over the internet. Some cable companies have this and I'm envious!

FWIW,
Bill


----------



## dshu82

Don't use and not familiar with website or anything about them. Don't recall any marketing material about them either.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

I use both but I prefer the website only because I prefer the speed


----------



## spaul

I,do use the apps often especially for ball scores have Phillies marked.So,when it comes on I see the latest info which comes on when banner loads .This is good so, I,don,t have to turn away from what I,m watching.Now with whole house viewing I can bring up the apps in my other 2 viewing rooms too.I, do agree the slowness at times especially when going to the Apps store but, all said and done it,s more useful then getting up or going to a sports channel to check scores.


----------



## reber1b

Gave up on them a long time ago -- just toooooo slow!


----------



## rock819

I use the apps on my reciever but thats it and I rarely use it to be honest I think its a ok idea but the only time I use it is when I accidently push the apps button lol


----------



## anger grows

How about getting rid of them and having the programmers concentrate on getting basic DVR functions working? My HR23 can take 6 seconds to respond to the pause button and they're worried about this gimmick? :bang


----------



## ChrisWyso

I've actually never used them because they've never worked on either of our receivers.


----------



## rRooster9999

I tried out a few of them. Unfortunately they suffer from EXTREMELY slow loading. Same thing with scoreguide. I can walk to my computer and check the score quicker than waiting for it to load on my tv. Same thing with their "game lounge" It seriously took the game Bejeweled longer to load than it did for me to play a game of it.

(I also have Time Warner's Fastest Broadband and it hooked to my DirecTV receiver. Internet is super fast on all my pc's and game consoles too.)


----------



## y2thrasher

I've used them in the past (both the website and the AppStore) but haven't used them in a while because they are so slow. My laptop is usually around to check anything I want to check online anyway.


----------



## VARTV

Tooooo sloooowwwwww...


----------



## spanishannouncetable

Website won't let me log in either.

I like the _idea_ of the clock app, but the implementation sucks. It goes away if you change channels, and when new numbers appear on screen the old numbers stack up beneath them until you can't read the time anymore. WTF ?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

rRooster9999 said:


> I tried out a few of them. Unfortunately they suffer from EXTREMELY slow loading. Same thing with scoreguide. I can walk to my computer and check the score quicker than waiting for it to load on my tv. Same thing with their "game lounge" It seriously took the game Bejeweled longer to load than it did for me to play a game of it.
> 
> (I also have Time Warner's Fastest Broadband and it hooked to my DirecTV receiver. Internet is super fast on all my pc's and game consoles too.)





VARTV said:


> Tooooo sloooowwwwww...


TVApps are much snappier than in the past...just timed TVApps on my main 2 HD DVRS...

HR24-100 --- TVApps menu appears in *about* 4 seconds. Pulled up 5-day local weather - less than 2 more seconds.

HR21-200 --- TVApps menu appears in *about* 5 seconds. Pulled up 5-day local weather - less than 2.5 seconds.

Seems "quite tolerable" as opposed to "slow".


----------



## y2k02c5

never ever worked for me on either my HR20 or HR22. Always get the error message, network services 301 error. Only thing that works is the scoreguide on espn, but i think thats not related to tv apps?


----------



## BuffaloDenny

I like a few of them. When I'm bored I'll see "What's Hot." I like the digital clock, but wish there was an option where it didn't disappear with any button touch (as others mentioned, it's slow to load up, and a real pain to have to reload every time I use trickplay). I'm certainly open to using new apps as they get developed.


----------



## goober22

ffemtreed said:


> I honestly gave up on using TVapps awhile ago because they took SO long to load. It also only worked 1/2 of the time when it did load. I always used the TVapps dock to add new apps to the menu.
> 
> I do still use it every now and then when I want to check the weather or sports scores, but other than that its more of a pain to use than it is to just get up and log onto my computer.
> 
> I would love a custom app that would allow access to Netflix streaming!


I agree with almost all of what you said. Slow loading, 1/2 time down't load, timeout s, etc. I just gave up on them


----------



## MercurialIN

I have never been able to get the APPStore to load period.

I have a good internet connection everything else works except the AppStore, there has been an improvement in the last couple of days though. When I try the app store on any of my three HD DVR's instead of the usual loading message then nothing. At least now it's giving me an error message.

Something to the effect of not available try again later and it gives the error code "3". This is consistent.

Also the apps always load as a black, blank bar, then five or more seconds later the apps begin to show up. Once the highlight box shows up and I try to scroll down the apps, either nothing happens, OR the would you like to start double play box pops up.

If I am already using double play then when I try to scroll down the apps, it simply switches tuners instead. The "fix" for this is to exit apps and then bring them up a second or third time. Then you can scroll through the apps normally.

This has been going on consistently since late May. Right around the time I had DECA installed but I'm told that couldn't have any bearing on the apps issues.

Trying to use the apps has become more frustrating then pleasant these days, a shame really, because I truly enjoy the apps and would like to use them even more then I do now, which is probably once to three times a day. Also would like to see the 25 app onscreen limit lifted.


----------



## Araxen

I never use the apps. They bog down my HD DVR, HR20. I always hate when I hit the button by accident too.


----------



## CliffV

I don't use TV Apps. I have looked at the apps here and on various TVs I own that have them. I can't see what they are good for other than a novelty.


----------



## Draconis

I mostly use the app store, when I want to clone the apps to a 2nd IRD I use the website.


----------



## islesfan

I voted that I don't use the apps for two reasons. First, they only work with every other firmware release. Every other release disables TV Apps, so I can't rely on them working when I might need to use them. Second, they load so slowly that if I need to check something, it is much quicker on my Palm Pre (even if it is in another room and on the charger, I can still go get it and access information faster than it takes for TV Apps to load).


----------



## spartanstew

CliffV said:


> I don't use TV Apps. I have looked at the apps here and on various TVs I own that have them. I can't see what they are good for other than a novelty.


I don't use it very often, but there can be some uses.

Occasionally, I'll right arrow to see how the Tigers did that day (Detroit Tigers is one of my widgets)

My wife will pull it up occasionally when she's getting ready in the morning to see what the weather is.

Are there other ways of getting this info? Sure, but it's pretty easy to access with TVApps and one button press.


----------



## codespy

Apps work on my HR24. Just tried it on my HR20-100. it says "loading TV apps....this may take a moment" and nothing comes up, not even the usual error message.

VOD is working just fine and so is the DECA networking.

Punt.


----------



## meldar_b

I do not want this to waste any bandwidth or slow down my hddvr just to run these stupid apps


----------



## dschur

gully_foyle said:


> I tried TV Apps in beta. Very very slow and buggy store then. When I finally got the apps, they seemed pretty lame. And really, with smartphones, ipod touch and etc, who needs apps on a TV?
> 
> So, put me down for "tried that and gave it up as a bad idea."


ditto for me - lame, slow and buggy are the top 3 adjectives that I would use.

The TVApps themselves are so slow to launch, how I would get them drives no interest in me to explore further.


----------



## cnmurray8

I use the app store- I use them daily to check sports scores and the MLB standings and schedule.


----------



## garygaryj

Yes - agree the TV Apps are slow to start. But I do use them. Nice to check some scores, weather, etc. while on any channel.

But very forgetful. Why does it need to "forget" what it has already loaded when you refer to it even a few minutes later?


----------



## usnret

They are slow, but seem faster on my HR24-500 than my HR22-100. I mainly use them to check on the CUBS and Ohio State standing and channels playing on. A bit faster would be nice. Thanks for the efforts to make them better/faster though.


----------



## sat4r

I always use the website.No issues


----------



## hobie346

Earl Bonovich said:


> If you get a 301... Try this:
> 
> - Run a system test, to see if youi get any network errors
> - Run the network services connect-now.. (No, Network Servivces and TVApps are NOT the same, and a failed network services doesn't necessarily mean no TVApps. They share a common system, that the network services test will reset and setup)
> - Reboot the box and wait about 30 minutes before trying TVApps again.


Earl:

Thank you for you reply. Done the network services connect now things you suggested - many times (after a CE download) but no TV Apps. I do have Direct On Demand.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

hobie346 said:


> Earl:
> 
> Thank you for you reply. Done the network services connect now things you suggested - many times (after a CE download) but no TV Apps. I do have Direct On Demand.


And you are getting a 301 error still?


----------



## Hutchinshouse

What about the ones without an error of any kind? Any idea on the fix ECD?


----------



## DJPellegrino

I voted that I do not use TvApps. I have some set up, but the answers below reveal more as to why I don't really use them...



Earl Bonovich said:


> For DIRECTV TVApps... where do you go to find, setup, and configure TVApps?
> *I have logged on to the Apps website, but find it clunky and slow. So I tend to avoid it. I have also used the TVapps dock. I have also found it clunky and even slower. Tends to not work well at all. Many times the thing just doesn't even show anything, just a blank screen.*
> Do you use the Website? http://tvapps.directv.com
> (Did you even know there was a website?)
> *Not much anymore.*
> 
> Do you use the AppStore from the TVApps Dock ?
> *Not much anymore. Basically just got tired of trying to use it because of the hit and miss results.*
> 
> Do you use both of them?
> *Hardly ever.*
> 
> Why do you use the method that you use... what can be done to either method to improve them?
> *Speed and consistancy for one. Another would be apps that do stuff besides show static info. The last one may be irrelevent since I haven't used it in so long.*
> 
> Would you be intrested in using a 3rd parties website, to setup and add TVApps to your setup... (This would be done via secure method, that your DIRECTV credentials would only be communicated with DIRECTV)
> *YES, if it were an improvement, which would not be too hard to do at this point. How about something like Vudu or what ever else is out there.*
> 
> Please be blunt, honest, detailed... this is your chance to give your feedback on how to make it easier to use TVApps.


----------



## NewView

I use the website to look for new apps cause it IS faster than the onscreen AppStore, but use the AppStore most of the time. I never even knew there was a website until recently. 

It's a pain in the ass to have to log in AGAIN to the app website even after you logged in to the DirecTV site. 

I would not be inclined to use a 3rd party site to access my apps cause they always seem to want to send you spam after registering.


----------



## smoelheim

As with everyone else... when I tried them, they were slow and buggy.

Quite honestly, they don't offer me anything I can't get a million other places. I have a laptop next to my chair where I watch TV. I have internet access on my blackberry. I can get weather and sports scores in a MILLION different places.. there just isn't any benefit to getting it on my TV screen.


----------



## Thaedron

Being blunt and honest, I personally have very little desire / use for apps on my DVR. I have other devices in the home to serve that purpose.

I would much rather have a very robust media share (forgetting the new name for it atm "Music Photos and more"?)

Solid support for multiple music codecs without the need for transcoding
viewing picutures that aren't distorted by current resolution / aspect ratio
solid video playback support without the "bitrate too high" errors

Each of the above points have caused me to abandon hope that "media share" will be a useful tool.

Also, as with others, I was never able to get TVApps working in the early beta (CE) days. I honestly haven't been back since or even attempted to use them.

Sorry for the off-topic post, but you did ask for blunt and honest feedback.


----------



## toofastgtp

After having to go through 2 routers to get the apps to work, i find they are a novelty. Slow to load, The only apps i used was the weather apps. Now that i have a ipod touch it is so much quicker to load and get to what i want to look at. 

In all honesty, i did not even know you could find apps on the website.


----------



## Huskie_2009

BuffaloDenny said:


> I like a few of them. When I'm bored I'll see "What's Hot." I like the digital clock, but wish there was an option where it didn't disappear with any button touch (as others mentioned, it's slow to load up, and a real pain to have to reload every time I use trickplay). I'm certainly open to using new apps as they get developed.





spanishannouncetable said:


> Website won't let me log in either.
> 
> I like the _idea_ of the clock app, but the implementation sucks. It goes away if you change channels, and when new numbers appear on screen the old numbers stack up beneath them until you can't read the time anymore. WTF ?


This is beyond the control of the App programmer. All Apps will disappear whenever most buttons are pressed on the remote.



> and when new numbers appear on screen the old numbers stack up beneath them until you can't read the time anymore. WTF ?


This one bothers me. I have not confirmed this myself. 
Are you saying that for example, if the time is 12:01 and when it becomes 12:02 it's drawn on top of 12:01? That is not supposed to be the case. Once the image is sent to the receiver, the App does not continue to run. A new image is created every time the App is refreshed by the receiver. The default is 15 seconds.

Earl? Is there now a cache problem on the receivers? Could it possibly be showing multiple images overlayed on top of the previous App image?


----------



## ASG82

Wish they had more than just a flikr app. All my pictures are on Picasa.


----------



## ndole

Love TVapps. However my router isn't friendly to them, so they don't work. I'm curious about whether or not there is something that can be changed in the TVapps programming that would make it "universally friendly" behind _any_ router/setup/configuration. I don't think that the majority of Directv customers are even aware that TVapps exist. But, when they become more used by more customers, I worry that these configuration problems (Everyone has a different router/ISP/Firewall) will prompt truck rolls.


----------



## spanishannouncetable

Huskie_2009 said:


> This is beyond the control of the App programmer. All Apps will disappear whenever most buttons are pressed on the remote.


Then it would be nice of Directv to make it part of the main interface. This feature was one that TiVo has had since the beginning and is really the only one I miss having on the HR series. Something as simple as an on-screen clock should have been a no brainer.



Huskie_2009 said:


> This one bothers me. I have not confirmed this myself.
> *Are you saying that for example, if the time is 12:01 and when it becomes 12:02 it's drawn on top of 12:01?* That is not supposed to be the case. Once the image is sent to the receiver, the App does not continue to run. A new image is created every time the App is refreshed by the receiver. The default is 15 seconds.


Yep, that's what it does. If you allow the clock to run long enough it becomes unreadable. It _should_ clear the old numbers and replace them with new ones, but it doesn't.



Huskie_2009 said:


> Earl? Is there now a cache problem on the receivers? Could it possibly be showing multiple images overlayed on top of the previous App image?


----------



## snork

I don't use the apps. For the last few months they haven't worked at all (error 301 I believe) and though I have fixed it in the past, I grew tired of jacking around with it and quit. The fact that when they did work they were so slow and uninteresting made them easy to blow off.


----------



## Nighthawk68

I use the AppStore mainly. I set up my H23 thru the app store, but remember that it was painfully slow. I used the website to copy to my HR22, not sure where I realized there was a website, possibly a link here or maybe on directv.com

I dont seem to use the apps that often, speed being probably the main reason. FWIW I am on an 8meg/1meg connection.


----------



## tonyd79

Stuart Sweet said:


> I've used the App Store, it's there when I want it, right on the TV.


This.

BTW, they seem faster in the last few months.


----------



## adamson

I do not use it, very slow and buggy. Would not use if it was fast either. I have a laptop in the livingroom so whats the need here.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

I'm now getting the following error on my HR24-500:

"TV Apps is currently unavailable. Please try again later (3)."

This is great news for me. This is the first time I got an error on my HR24. Up until today, apps never loaded, never gave an error message.

My HR20-700 working great with apps this very second. Both DVR's on the same network.


----------



## MrSmartyA

upmichigan said:


> I do not use it, very slow and buggy. Would not use if it was fast either. I have a laptop in the livingroom so whats the need here.


same here, no need. Plus it looks like Internet anno 1999 and it's slow.

I also have a Laptop + Netbook in the living room.

PS: Also no need and desire for any type of sports tickers on TV (i.e. ESPN bottomline).


----------



## tsbrady1

never knew the web site existed until today, it is pretty handy! I mainly intended to use apps for local weather radar but the NOAA radar is difficult to read, perhaps you need a degree in meterology to understand it. The web resident Weather Channel radar is much more descriptive than the NOAA image. OTOH maybe I am just stupid!


----------



## joannel

I have used both the Directv website and the App Store. I don't really favor one over the other. I love the Apps and use them on a daily basis. I access the Red Sox and New England Patriots scores, game times, and standings. I also use the Weather radar often.

I have an HR22/100.


----------



## Holydoc

I tried using the TV Apps but they were slow and mostly unappealing for my needs. I tape all my ball games to watch, so I do not need their scores. We already have "The Weather Channel" or the "Active" button on the remote for weather forcasts (I personally just look down at my Smart Phone that displays it instantly). There are never any crime reports or traffic reports for my area. I am an avid photographer but store my pictures on harddrives connected to my computer, so the Flickr app is useless. Finally staring at a webcam, getting my horoscope, or finding out what reruns everyone else is watching is definitely of no interest to me.

Now if they would add an App to stream Netflix videos, browse the web, access my Itunes playlists, allow me to answer my phone, access/edit my outlook calendar on my computer, or allow me to establish/edit the scheduling of other recordings on other DVRs, then I would definitely use them!


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Hutchinshouse said:


> I'm now getting the following error on my HR24-500:
> 
> "TV Apps is currently unavailable. Please try again later (3)."
> 
> This is great news for me. This is the first time I got an error on my HR24. Up until today, apps never loaded, never gave an error message.
> 
> My HR20-700 working great with apps this very second. Both DVR's on the same network.


I rebooted for fun, I no longer get the "TV Apps is currently unavailable. Please try again later (3)" error. It's back to its old error. I hit the right arrow, I get the "loading apps please wait" message. After that, nothing. No apps, no errors. My HR24 passes all internet tests. DOD and MRV (non deca) work great. HR20 on same network, works great with apps. Never any issues. Just my New HR24.


----------



## ccr1958

i don't use tv apps...did when first implemeted but not used in many months


----------



## bananfish

TVApps? What the heck are TVApps? Never heard of them before.


----------



## elcid

I use both but since the AppStore was added I usually use that because it is easier than going to the computer. I use TVApps on a daily basis to check weather radar and scores.


----------



## Groundhog45

I use the WebSite and the AppStore, but not either one very often. I'll need to check again to see if the speed is better.


----------



## Reggie3

Directvlover said:


> This is not the kind of app this survey is asking about.


then I have no clue as to what this is about


----------



## raott

The only app I would use is the scoreguide which is 50% useless since when I try and look at scores from the night before at 6:30 or so in the morning, instead the start times for the following night are displayed.


----------



## SteveHas

The App store on my HR20 is soooo sloooooow I only use the web site


----------



## hobie346

Earl Bonovich said:


> And you are getting a 301 error still?


Earl,

To answer your question: yes, I'm still getting the 301 error even after following the steps you suggested.


----------



## ASG82

raott said:


> The only app I would use is the scoreguide which is 50% useless since when I try and look at scores from the night before at 6:30 or so in the morning, instead the start times for the following night are displayed.


I agree with this as well. At least on the "my team" app I can see the previous games.

Which reminds me, not exactly totally relevant to this thread but I miss the YES special scoreboard from 2 years ago. Instead of showing the typical "red button" scoreboard that you can get on any sports channel, it took up more of the screen and showed either scores around the league, the box score or the score recap so far.


----------



## mikeinthekeys

I use TVApps all the time, getting started during the testing period. Here in Florida quick access to radar is a must. Also, I track several MLB teams, so the website is the only place you can set up multiple copies of an app (Dodgers, Rays, Marlins). The website is also much faster so I will be following any upgrading of the on-screen version. I was glad to see the NBA app which wasn't added until after the season... I will use it next year. TVApp speed has improved quite a bit from the early days... those complaining about the speed, check it out now. Thanks, Earl.


----------



## Jasqid

I use the appstore through the box. Luve the NOAA radar app. Just wished it could animate. Only issue with TV apps is the lag.


----------



## Juppers

TVApps have always been slow. So slow they are completely worthless to me. Even with the HR24, I just tried to load them. After 20 seconds a black bar came up, another few seconds it loaded with buttons, but my patience for this "convenience" feature was gone way before the 15 second mark. 

No, I don't use TVapps.


----------



## loudo

To make major changes I use the web site, as it is faster and things get done a lot quicker. For minor changes I sometimes us the App Store. 

I use the radar and sports apps, on a constant basis.


----------



## Carbon

I did not know there was a website. 

The apps need to be updated to a much better resolution they just look like junk. They need to be more like the widget bar on Windows 7, transparent and just more modern looking.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Juppers said:


> TVApps have always been slow. So slow they are completely worthless to me. Even with the HR24, I just tried to load them. After 20 seconds a black bar came up, another few seconds it loaded with buttons, but my patience for this "convenience" feature was gone way before the 15 second mark.
> 
> No, I don't use TVapps.


Those results point to a slow network, internet setup at your location.

With my H21, H24, HR21 and HR24 (and only 3Mbps DSL), TVApps still loads here in less than 5 seconds every time.


----------



## loudo

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Those results point to a slow network, internet setup at your location.
> 
> With my H21, H24, HR21 and HR24 (and only 3Mbps DSL), TVApps still loads here in less than 5 seconds every time.


Mine are taking around 10 seconds with a 10 Mbps cable hookup.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

loudo said:


> Mine are taking around 10 seconds with a 10 Mbps cable hookup.


Yup...you're still seeing 1/2 of the "other" reported 20 seconds in the earlier post.

The other part of the equation is the network speed. SWiM/DECA here with a Gigabit router.

It's fast enough here where using the TVApps store for most updates/changes is viable.


----------



## sheureka

I didn't know there was a website until I saw this post. The TVApps are much faster than they used to be. I check scores and weather with them. I probably wouldn't use a third party website. - sheureka


----------



## Nighthawk68

On a follow up note to my previous post, I have been using the App's more the past few days, and they all seem to be faster than before, they load faster and the AppStore doesn't time out like it used to.

The Score guide would be an even better app IF you could look at yesterday's scores. As mentioned in an earlier post, trying to look up a score at 7 am from the night before would be a wonderful tool, and even a brief recap by clicking on "Final"

Just my 2¢ worth

Ed


----------



## RedChef

In my opinion, all the efforts put forth on the TVapps should be shelved until the software/remote delay issues are cleared up. I just can't get over the fact that I press the yellow button to bring up my list of recorded shows, or the guide button, or simply try to directly change the channel and I don't have a response (consistently) in less than 1-2 seconds. There are times that I can go get a cup of coffee and come back and it is still not up. To me, I would much rather have consistent, smooth operation than fancy apps or widgets.


----------



## VHS or Beta

I don't care about apps. Just give me more HD channels.


----------



## Jish

hobie346 said:


> Earl,
> 
> To answer your question: yes, I'm still getting the 301 error even after following the steps you suggested.


I too, who have never been able to get the Apps even on new HR24 boxes, tried this and still get the 301 error message.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

I'm also wondering how many folks that were in the beta still have not yet run the WIDGETSOFF search to move to the production database/server.... that could account for some of those who have "issues".


----------



## Hutchinshouse

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'm also wondering how many folks that were in the beta still have not yet run the WIDGETSOFF search to move to the production database/server.... that could account for some of those who have "issues".


Not the case for me. I tried both WIDGETSOFF and WIDGETSON. My HR24 still not working with apps. Never has. For me, this is clearly a DIRECTV issue. I'll go onto the apps site (non CE). One day my HR24 will be in the dropdown menu. Other days it's not there at all. I'll set my apps within the apps site (non CE). I'll log-out, then log back in. The apps I selected are no longer saved. My other two DVRs (HR20) work fine with apps (same network as the HR24).


----------



## jpitlick

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'm also wondering how many folks that were in the beta still have not yet run the WIDGETSOFF search to move to the production database/server.... that could account for some of those who have "issues".


I didn't even know that was necessary, but TVApps is working fine for me. Could start up a bit faster, though.


----------



## BuffaloDenny

I didn't known there was a website, so I visited it and ever since my apps don't load. Just a message that it will take a few moments, then disappears. Probably just coincidence.


----------



## RaceTripper

Don't really see much point to the apps. I use my TV to watch TV. I want fewer things on the screen to distract from that, not more. I would rather D* spend their energy improving that experience (and adding more HD -- where is BBCA HD?).

I have an iPhone, iPad, MBP for apps. Those work just fine.


----------



## Syzygy

gully_foyle said:


> I tried TV Apps in beta. Very very slow and buggy store then. When I finally got the apps, they seemed pretty lame. And really, with smartphones, ipod touch and etc, who needs apps on a TV?
> 
> So, put me down for "tried that and gave it up as a bad idea."


What he said. Exactly.

But I don't even use a smartphone, iPod Touch, or any other handheld internet-access tool.


----------

